# Some pics of my clan!



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Meet my little herd 

1st pic Rosie... Look at her coat... Didn't realize it was copper deficiency.

2nd pic ......my kinder does, from left Patti and Peppermint... any guesses who's going to be mom soon

3rd pic.... my Nubian/Lamancha girls from left to right Daisie and Rosie... any guess who's going to be mom soon? Also check out Rosie's coat... The copper bolus is a miracle Still working out hoof issues, but we are getting there

4th pic one of my wether oberhasli's Peanut, 5th pic, Peanuts partner in crime Linus

6th pic Smith and Wesson.... Smith being the all white one and apparently more photogenic

My bucks... Snoopy the kinder and Charlie Brown is the oberhasli buckling who is now discovering himself....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Super cute! I love the faces!

By the way...moved your thread to the photogenic section...you'll get more views there.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

What a cute herd!
Smith is very cute with his little photogenic face in the camera.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Janeen.....great job on copper bolusing...what a difference  Very nice goats!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Good looking goats, and great pasture for them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice herd!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

KW Farms said:


> Super cute! I love the faces!
> 
> By the way...moved your thread to the photogenic section...you'll get more views there.


Thanks for moving it.... There are so many sections, I for some reason missed the photogenic section completely


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, cute


----------



## sophieroxy (May 9, 2013)

How cute they are!!! I want more, I only have two! I need a clan too!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone!! I just found out that I might be getting 2 3year old Nubian does..., then I might be housing (temporary arrangement) a 2 year old boar. My friend is up for the idea to have her bred here and then I get to keep one of the kids.... So should I do a boar/kinder cross or boar/oberhasli cross? I tried to look up pics for both, but didn't find anything. All of this will happen of course with negative test results... With the 2 Nubian girls I might try one with the oberhasli and one with the kinder buck... Yikes after all this I might need a bigger barn...LOL


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

so cute!! look at the difference copper makes!!!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

So cute!!


----------

